
The 1-Minute Trick That Can Change Your Life and Help You Overcome Laziness - vezycash
http://iheartintelligence.com/2015/10/31/overcome-laziness/
======
jacquesm
That's a retarded perversion of what Kaizen is about.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaizen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaizen)

